# [Lecture DVD] Gentoo fera-t-il mieux que Windows ? OUI !!!

## l_arbalette

Salut tout le monde,

Bon, ben j'ai un challenge pour ceux que ça intéresse.

J'ai un DVD qui contient une vidéo enregistrée sur mon graveur DVD de salon. Il y a 1 menu, avec une vignette (puisqu'il n'y a qu'une piste), et quand on clique sur la vignette, ça lance la lecture vidéo (sur mon lecteur de salon je veux dire).

Sous Windows, j'arrive à afficher le menu, à cliquer sur la vignette, puis plantage : je ne peux pas lire la vidéo.

Sous Gentoo, avec Mplayer, je n'arrive même pas à afficher le menu !

Donc est-ce que Gentoo pourra faire mieux que Windows ? (au moins lire le menu, au mieux lire le DVD)

Nota : je peux extraire la vidéo avec transcode (via dvd:rip), et les fichiers VOB sont lisibles sans problème.

Voici l'erreur obtenue quand je lance la lecture en ligne de commande :

```
MPlayer 1.0rc1-4.1.1 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel Celeron 2/Pentium III Coppermine,Geyserville (Family: 6, Model: 8, Stepping: 10)

MMX2 supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0

Compilé pour CPU x86 avec les extensions: MMX SSE

Lecture de dvd://1

*** Zero check failed in ifo_read.c:432

    for vmgi_mat->zero_3 = 0x00000000010000000000000000000000000000

Il y a 1 titres sur ce DVD.

Il y a 23 chapitres sur ce titre DVD.

Il y a 1 angles sur ce titre DVD.

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:1110 ***

*** for n % 4 == 0 ***

audio stream: 0 format: ac3 (stereo) language: unknown aid: 128.

number of audio channels on disk: 1.

number of subtitles on disk: 0

Remplissage du cache:  0,00% (0 octets)

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in nav_read.c:207 ***

*** for dsi->dsi_gi.zero1 == 0 ***

Remplissage du cache:  2,93% (245760 octets)

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in nav_read.c:207 ***

*** for dsi->dsi_gi.zero1 == 0 ***

Remplissage du cache:  6,05% (507904 octets)

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in nav_read.c:207 ***

*** for dsi->dsi_gi.zero1 == 0 ***

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in nav_read.c:207 ***

*** for dsi->dsi_gi.zero1 == 0 ***

Remplissage du cache: 13,77% (1155072 octets)

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in nav_read.c:207 ***

*** for dsi->dsi_gi.zero1 == 0 ***

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in nav_read.c:207 ***

*** for dsi->dsi_gi.zero1 == 0 ***

```

et après, c'est une infinité de ces belles lignes (avant que je Ctrl+C)

Quelqu'un relève le défi ?

----------

## kaworu

Salut !

Quelle arguments as-tu donné à mplayer ?

Avec mplayer on ne peut afficher les menus, mais on peut lire les chapitres.

Pour lire les dvd j'utilise Xine-ui qui lui permet d'afficher les menus.

----------

## l_arbalette

j'ai fait 

```
mplayer dvd:// -chapter 2
```

----------

## Magic Banana

Ou VLC...

Mais un menu ne contenant qu'un bouton à cliquer n'est pas des plus intéressant donc autant lire directement la piste concernée avec :

```
$ mplayer -dvd numéro_de_la_piste
```

----------

## l_arbalette

```
mplayer -dvd 1

MPlayer 1.0rc1-4.1.1 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel Celeron 2/Pentium III Coppermine,Geyserville (Family: 6, Model: 8, Stepping: 10)

MMX2 supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0

Compilé pour CPU x86 avec les extensions: MMX SSE

-dvd N is deprecated, use dvd://N instead.

 ~ $ mplayer dvd://1

MPlayer 1.0rc1-4.1.1 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel Celeron 2/Pentium III Coppermine,Geyserville (Family: 6, Model: 8, Stepping: 10)

MMX2 supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0

Compilé pour CPU x86 avec les extensions: MMX SSE

Lecture de dvd://1

*** Zero check failed in ifo_read.c:432

    for vmgi_mat->zero_3 = 0x00000000010000000000000000000000000000

Il y a 1 titres sur ce DVD.

Il y a 23 chapitres sur ce titre DVD.

Il y a 1 angles sur ce titre DVD.

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:1110 ***

*** for n % 4 == 0 ***

audio stream: 0 format: ac3 (stereo) language: unknown aid: 128.

number of audio channels on disk: 1.

number of subtitles on disk: 0

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in nav_read.c:207 ***

*** for dsi->dsi_gi.zero1 == 0 ***
```

----------

## geekounet

Emerge dvdnav et emerge/ré-emerge mplayer 1.0_rc1, il sera compilé avec  le support des menu (ya pas de useflag prévu encore, mais il est compilé avec le support dvdnav s'il trouve la lib installée). Tu pourras ensuite les lire avec mplayer dvdnav://  :Wink: 

----------

## l_arbalette

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Emerge dvdnav et emerge/ré-emerge mplayer 1.0_rc1, il sera compilé avec  le support des menu (ya pas de useflag prévu encore, mais il est compilé avec le support dvdnav s'il trouve la lib installée). Tu pourras ensuite les lire avec mplayer dvdnav:// 

 

Intéressant....la compil est en cours !

Mais quand je lance mplayer dvd:// -chapter 2, ça plante. Je pense que ça continuera à planter, non ? Réponse dans quelques instants....

----------

## kernelsensei

+1 geekounet, j'ai remarqué ça ya 3 jours !!

Sinon tu peux essayer xine qui supporte aussi les menus !

----------

## El_Goretto

Voilà pourquoi j'adore ce forum...

Tu lis un thread qui a rien à voir avec le schmilblik, et tu te couches moins bête le soir  :Smile: 

Ben merci geekounet  :Smile: 

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

a priori , l'erreur est la meme sous win et gentoo.

Est-ce le support qui est abimé ?

J'ai reussi qq fois a m'en sortir dans des cas similaires en faisait une copie "raw" ( dd if... )

Ensuite mplayer image.iso ou monter l'image via loop et xine...

----------

## guilc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Emerge dvdnav et emerge/ré-emerge mplayer 1.0_rc1, il sera compilé avec  le support des menu (ya pas de useflag prévu encore, mais il est compilé avec le support dvdnav s'il trouve la lib installée). Tu pourras ensuite les lire avec mplayer dvdnav:// 

 

D'ailleurs c'est un bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=155149  :Wink: 

----------

## nemo13

[squatt]Merci pierreg pour le dvdnav   :Very Happy:  mais,

```
 man dvdnav

Il n'y a pas de page de manuel pour dvdnav.
```

donc je suis comme un gros benêt qui salive devant le menu ... du dvd et je ne sais pas l'utiliser  :Embarassed:  [/squatt]

voili-voilà

----------

## l_arbalette

Bon, ben ça pose quelques problèmes, qui, je pense, n'ont rien à voir avec le souci de lecture du DVD, mais qu'il va falloir résoudre pour savoir ce qu'il se passe !

Je n'ai pas trouvé de doc. d'installée avec libdvdnav.....est-ce que quelqu'un sait pourquoi ça me fait ça ?

```
 mplayer dvdnav://

MPlayer 1.0rc1-4.1.1 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel Celeron 2/Pentium III Coppermine,Geyserville (Family: 6, Model: 8, Stepping: 10)

MMX2 supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0

Compilé pour CPU x86 avec les extensions: MMX SSE

Lecture de dvdnav://

[file] No filename

Échec à l'ouverture de 'dvdnav://'

Sortie... (Fin du fichier)

```

Voici ce que j'ai installé, puis j'ai recompilé en --oneshot mplayer.

```
 $ equery list libdvdnav

[ Searching for package 'libdvdnav' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libdvdnav-0.1.10 (0)

```

@ryo-san : le support n'est pas abîmé : tu peux te voir dedans mieux que dans un miroir de téléscope !   :Wink:   C'est un DVD-R, qui sort de mon graveur de salon.

Ta solution marchera sans aucun doute : en effet, de mon côté, je peux extraire la piste par transcode et les fichiers VOB sont nickel....mais ça ne m'intéresse pas : je voudrait pouvoir le lire, ce DVD, aussi bien que mon lecteur de salon...et comprendre pourquoi, pour le moment, mplayer n'en est pas capable (et je voudrait faire la nique à Windows, qui ne peut pas non plus   :Wink:  )

EDIT1 : pour la petite histoire, j'ai installé la semaine dernière un PC sous Mandriva pour un ami qui n'y connait rien, et qui souhaitait garder Windows, avec une partition commune en FAT. Sous Windows, la partition de 30 Go a mis 25 min à se formater, pour finalement planter en me gratifiant d'un "Windows ne peut formater le lecteur" (ou un truc comme ça). Sous Knoppix (j'avais pas encore mis Mandriva), mkfs.vfat : 5sec montre en main, système fonctionnel et nickel ! J'en redemande !)

----------

## geekounet

T'as ajouté le support dvdread aussi ?

Sinon pour l'utilisation, faut voir dans le man de mplayer c'est expliqué pour les keybindings au début, en gros on navigue avec le keypad :

```
              (The following keys are only valid if you compiled  with  dvdnav

              support: they are used to navigate the menus)

              keypad 8

                   Select button up.

              keypad 2

                   Select button down.

              keypad 4

                   Select button left.

              keypad 6

                   Select button right.

              keypad 5

                   Return to main menu.

              keypad 7

                   Return  to  nearest menu (the order of preference is: chap-

                   ter->title->root).

              keypad ENTER

                   Confirm choice.
```

----------

## nemo13

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> T'as ajouté le support dvdread aussi ?
> 
> Sinon pour l'utilisation, faut voir dans le man de mplayer c'est expliqué pour les keybindings au début, en gros on navigue avec le keypad :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

TIPS :  ne pas oublier d'enlever le [verr num] du keypad cela marche mieux   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## l_arbalette

j'ai un USE dvdread dans mon make.conf. Donc je suppose que le support est activé. Par contre, tu parles (comme d'autres également) de "support" dvdnav. Cela veut-il dire qu'il y a quelquechose à activer (USE ou autre) ? Parce qu'à la lecture de geekounet, cela semblait automatique ?

----------

## Temet

Pareil que t-bow!

Pourtant :

```
Password:

gentoo ~ # genlop -t libdvdnav

 * media-libs/libdvdnav

     Thu Jul 20 19:59:29 2006 >>> media-libs/libdvdnav-0.1.10

       merge time: 31 seconds.
```

et

```
gentoo ~ # genlop -t mplayer

 * media-video/mplayer

...

     Thu Nov  9 16:31:48 2006 >>> media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre8

       merge time: 7 minutes and 55 seconds.
```

EDIT : et j'ai le flag dvdread dans mon make.conf depuis le début de l'installation.

----------

## bi3l

Pour avoir le support dvdnav, il faut installer mplayer-1.0_rc1, mais la dernière version de l'ebuild le désactive par défaut et il n'y a pour l'instant aucun moyen de le réactiver à moins de compiler sa propre version depuis la dernière tarball officielle ou depuis subversion (chaudement recommandé).

----------

## geekounet

C'est mplayer 1.0_rc1 qui faut compiler !  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *bi3l wrote:*   

> Pour avoir le support dvdnav, il faut installer mplayer-1.0_rc1, mais la dernière version de l'ebuild le désactive par défaut et il n'y a pour l'instant aucun moyen de le réactiver à moins de compiler sa propre version depuis la dernière tarball officielle ou depuis subversion (chaudement recommandé).

 

Arf, j'ai bien fait de ne pas le recompiler dernièrement  :Smile:  On peut aussi tout simplement modifier l'ebuild dans un overlay pour enlever le disable ...

----------

## Temet

Erf ... j'avais pas fait gaffe à ça car en googlant, j'ai vu un article sur linuxfr parlant de cette possibilité dans mplayer (à l'époque, c'était l'option -dvdnav) ... datant de 2002!!!!!!!!!!!

Ca fait plus de 4 ans, et ça ne marche toujours pas apparemment (vu qu'ils l'ont viré de la dernière ebuild).

Y a vraiment des trucs qui merdent dans le libre parfois.

M'enfin bon, xine assure bien les dvd  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Erf ... j'avais pas fait gaffe à ça car en googlant, j'ai vu un article sur linuxfr parlant de cette possibilité dans mplayer (à l'époque, c'était l'option -dvdnav) ... datant de 2002!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ca fait plus de 4 ans, et ça ne marche toujours pas apparemment (vu qu'ils l'ont viré de la dernière ebuild).
> 
> Y a vraiment des trucs qui merdent dans le libre parfois.
> ...

 

À ce que j'ai compris, le support dvdnav actuel provient d'un patch récent du projet GeexBox qui l'avait intégré dans la version 1.0_pre8 et proposé au svn de mplayer  :Smile: 

----------

## l_arbalette

bon, compte tenu de ces éléments, j'ai installé xine. Effectivement, non seulement ça lit le menu, mais en plus, ça lit le DVD !!!

Donc la réponse est, une fois de plus, OUI : Gentoo a fait mieux que Windows !!! (probablement que l'install Windows est incomplète, mais j'en resterai là !).

Merci à tous pour votre aide, et vos infos plus qu'instructives, comme toujours !

----------

## razer

 *l'arbalette wrote:*   

> OUI : Gentoo a fait mieux que Windows !!! (probablement que l'install Windows est incomplète, mais j'en resterai là !).
> 
> Merci à tous pour votre aide, et vos infos plus qu'instructives, comme toujours !

 

Certes, mais rien ne prouve que ton Windows n'aurait pas fini par lire ton DVD si tu y avais passé le même temps et la même détermination.

Même si la tâche puisse paraître moins agréable, j'en conviens  :Smile: 

----------

## l_arbalette

 *razer wrote:*   

> Certes, mais rien ne prouve que ton Windows n'aurait pas fini par lire ton DVD si tu y avais passé le même temps et la même détermination.
> 
> Même si la tâche puisse paraître moins agréable, j'en conviens 

 

Tout à fait : j'en conviens aussi (c'est d'ailleurs ce que j'ai dit   :Wink: ). Mais ça veut dire quand même qu'une simple install du logiciel qui va bien (xine) marche sans config particulière, alors que sous Windows, j'ai installé exprès PowerDVD, et que ça marche pas....

C'est juste un clin d'oeil : ça me donne quelques arguments en plus pour convaincre des amis de passer dans le monde du libre (j'y suis moi-même que depuis un an, et toutes ces petites choses m'amusent beaucoup !).

Voilà voilà. L'objectif n'était pas de dénigrer Windows, qui pour le moment, est le seul à me permettre de faire du montage vidéo, puisque sous Linux, je n'y arrive pas avec le logiciel qui fait référence !. Alors je vais pas complètement scier la branche sur laquelle je me repose de temps en temps....même si j'aimerais bien !   :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

Bon je sens déjà les pierres arriver, mais sous windows, avec media player classic, tu devrais pas avoir de problèmes, ou bien?  silence kopp! 

----------

## VikingB

Je ne sais pas si cela peut aider ,mais j'avais jadis trouvé cette référence sur le montage vidéo sous linux en français :

http://www.funix.org/fr/linux/montage.htm

----------

## l_arbalette

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Bon je sens déjà les pierres arriver, mais sous windows, avec media player classic, tu devrais pas avoir de problèmes, ou bien?  silence kopp! 

 

Je l'ai même pas installé !  :Laughing:  par curiosité, je vais essayer d'ici quelques heures. Je n'ai vraiment que de quoi faire du montage vidéo sur cette partition, et aussi de quoi faire tourner les jeux des enfants....

@VikingB : merci pour ton lien. Effectivement, je connais les outils dont ça parle. Je les ai testé par une distribution spécialisée en liveCD (http://www.dynebolic.org). Et c'est vraiment Cinelerra que j'ai envie d'utiliser, et qui malheureusement, malgré toutes mes recompilations, recherches, posts (y compris sur le bugzilla de Cinelerra, mais ils ne sont pas réactifs du tout), ne marche toujours pas ! Alors que chez mon frangin, ça marche nickel !!! Mais on peut continuer la discussion ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-490805-highlight-cinelerra.html

c'est mon thread d'appel à l'aide, qui n'a pas abouti....

----------

